# Yellow Conti Giant Rabbit?



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

hi, im a newbie on here  thought id get as much info as i can, as id like to care for my 10 week old conti giant buck to the best i can. 

so any info or tips regarding having one as an indoor pet would be great and appreciated.

i only went and brought him yesterday evening, hes gorgeous and slowly getting more used to me. 

im hoping to be able to take him to the vets this week, to have a health check and make sure hes doing well. 

if you too have a conti giant please post some pictures..x


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey 

Check this thread out for some great tips http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/53839-important-information-new-rabbit-owners.html

Will you be getting him a friend? Rabbits are extremely social animals so do much better when in pairs or groups


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you for replying.

thats a great link, ill carry on reading it 

where it says about veg though im confussed because when we went to pick *Frazzels* (rabbit) up the women said dont feed greens everyday, to just pick one day a week to give them him. however on the link it says every day?

for now im just having the one indoor rabbit, maybe after a little while i might consider getting another. but he wont be going short on attention believe me  ..x


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

ContiGiant said:


> thank you for replying.
> 
> thats a great link, ill carry on reading it
> 
> ...


How often you feed veg is up to you really, some feed once a week, some feed everyday.
Some rabbits will produce excess cecotropes if fed veg everyday, and some rabbits can eat veg everyday without any issues. So it really is down to the individual rabbit


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

ok thank you, i think ill stick with once a week whilst hes still young and see how he goes. i really dont want to over feed him as that can be really bad ive been told. 

Ive only ever had small rabbits before and theyve been outdoor ones..x


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

ContiGiant said:


> ok thank you, i think ill stick with once a week whilst hes still young and see how he goes. i really dont want to over feed him as that can be really bad ive been told.
> 
> Ive only ever had small rabbits before and theyve been outdoor ones..x


As he is young it is best to stick with what the breeder fed him, as young rabbits are prone to bloat with sudden changes.
You should be able to start making changes from about 14/15 weeks old


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i have conties but mine are outside buns i feed mine a bit of veg evry day with out any probs persy would go mad without his veg. but your rabbit is too young for veg so hold off for another month then interjuce very slowly and watch his reaction iepoos for going too soft and you should be fine .heres pics alvira persy and ebony


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

yes i think im going to stick with the food hes been brought up on anyway so that should be ok.

thanks wacky for your response too. you have three, there lovely. frazzels looks alot like your persy one  ill have to post a pic up. 

i know im going to the vets with him the end of this week but i would like more than just the vets opinion. what injections should my conti need when i first go? or is he not old enough to have any..x


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

Meet Frazzels 



















sorry the pictures are so big. this is Frazzels in his temporary home until we move into the new one..x


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

ContiGiant said:


> yes i think im going to stick with the food hes been brought up on anyway so that should be ok.
> 
> thanks wacky for your response too. you have three, there lovely. frazzels looks alot like your persy one  ill have to post a pic up.
> 
> i know im going to the vets with him the end of this week but i would like more than just the vets opinion. what injections should my conti need when i first go? or is he not old enough to have any..x


He needs VHD, make sure you ask for Lapinject or Anivac as many rabbits can get a bad reaction to the Cylap jab (once a year) and then 14 days later he will need Myxi (every 6 months)
If your vet says that he doesn't need them due to being a house rabbit, please, please, please insist that he has them as house rabbits are just as much at risk as outdoor buns


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you, yes im deffinately going to insist on myxi as ive seen a thread on here about how severe it is and deffinately dont want a poorly bun. 

he will be mainly an indoors rabbit but i will still be letting him wander around the garden sometimes so i want to make sure hes protected. 

ill write those injections down and take it with me so i dont forget, just in case..x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

What a cute bun...reminds me of dolly as a baby, she's the same breed, don't need to give any more advice that you've already had just wanted to say he's a cutee  These don't grow as big as the average giant and they look more like a hare to me....the females do anyway imo. this is dolly


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

hello clare  

aww how cute isnt Dolly, they do look really similar dont they as babies.

how old is Dolly now? 

yes ive saw Frazzels mum and dad and his mum did look a little like a hare so i see where your coming from, his dad was so gorgeous  he was from their second litter, they showed me one from the first litter and she was big so just going off what weve seen. but i dont mind how big he gets  ..x


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

oh he is stunning good luck with him


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you 

oh a quick question, i have researched it too but are rabbits ment to be more sleepy during the day? 

as ive noticed Frazzels is quite lively in mornings, then going sleepy around 1ish until the evening time again..x


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

ContiGiant said:


> thank you
> 
> oh a quick question, i have researched it too but are rabbits ment to be more sleepy during the day?
> 
> as ive noticed Frazzels is quite lively in mornings, then going sleepy around 1ish until the evening time again..x


Rabbits are crepuscular so they are more active at dawn and dusk, if you walk around my house right now I have 9 rabbits fast asleep :lol:


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

:lol: do you aww

mine did just wake up, ate some hay now flopped back down to sleep 

thats good to know then thank you..x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

ContiGiant said:


> hello clare
> 
> aww how cute isnt Dolly, they do look really similar dont they as babies.
> 
> ...


Dolly's 2 1/2 now  Her dad was really big and her mum was more of a dolly size, I think it varies, my last giant Goliath was huge compared to Dolly and his face was really smooshy and round, where as Dollys is more long, some grow really big, others not so...I love Giants, just think it's a shame they don't live as long as the average bun. Yellows where still relatively new to the bunny world when I got Dolly so it's nice to see others with Yellow conti's


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a beautiful rabbit.

Hands up I haven't a clue on feeding either. My lad is a cross breed obviously giant in the mix because he is really big double the size of a Dutch. I feed him loads of hay he goes through a large commercial pack a week. (bear in mind I clean him out every day and put fresh in). I give him per day, a packet of mixed veg (cauliflower, brocolli, carrots) about £1 at Asda, or three to four carrots with tops (a pack costs about £1.50 from Tescos) or a pack of Spinach about a £1 from Asda, or curly Kale about a £1 from Asda, or herbal salad about a £1 from Asda or corn on the cob. I double up at the weekend with Parsley (either flat or curly) usually on a Saturday and a different herb on Sunday.

As he is a big lad I feed him Burgess (Light) which at the moment I am filling his dish every day (greedy little sod).

I just throw the veg and herbs in the basket on our weekly shop (just check the sell by date.  ) I get enough for the week.

No kidding New Years Day I only had Barney's fresh vegetables nothing for us except frozen - can you believe it :yesnod: Fortunately Tescos was open so we managed to buy some fresh veg for us. What a way to start the New Year plenty for the pets sod all for us.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ContiGiant said:


> thank you
> 
> oh a quick question, i have researched it too but are rabbits ment to be more sleepy during the day?
> 
> as ive noticed Frazzels is quite lively in mornings, then going sleepy around 1ish until the evening time again..x


I read up on wild rabbits, they tend to be more active at dawn and dusk and forage during these times. That's when I feed Barney 5:00am and around 7:00pm. Again I am no expert I go with what I read and what I see in the Spring/Summer time these are the times when you are more likely to see fields of wild rabbits.

I do stand corrected with pet rabbits, I will read the whole thread now.

Just to add I have my lad vaccinated against Myxi and HVD six months apart. Myxi around May time and HVD around November time. Myxi vaccination is advisable to have every six months, I don't, I checked when Myxi is most prevelant which is the summer time. Talk to your vet and go with what you feel is best for your rabbit.


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

Clare7435 said:


> Dolly's 2 1/2 now  Her dad was really big and her mum was more of a dolly size, I think it varies, my last giant Goliath was huge compared to Dolly and his face was really smooshy and round, where as Dollys is more long, some grow really big, others not so...I love Giants, just think it's a shame they don't live as long as the average bun. Yellows where still relatively new to the bunny world when I got Dolly so it's nice to see others with Yellow conti's


Yes i guess well have to just wait and see how big Frazzels will get  well this is my first giant and i already like the idea of having more :lol:

how long do the giants live too usually is it about 5 years? ..x


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

sskmick said:


> What a beautiful rabbit.
> 
> Hands up I haven't a clue on feeding either. My lad is a cross breed obviously giant in the mix because he is really big double the size of a Dutch. I feed him loads of hay he goes through a large commercial pack a week. (bear in mind I clean him out every day and put fresh in). I give him per day, a packet of mixed veg (cauliflower, brocolli, carrots) about £1 at Asda, or three to four carrots with tops (a pack costs about £1.50 from Tescos) or a pack of Spinach about a £1 from Asda, or curly Kale about a £1 from Asda, or herbal salad about a £1 from Asda or corn on the cob. I double up at the weekend with Parsley (either flat or curly) usually on a Saturday and a different herb on Sunday.
> 
> ...


aww i know hes gorgeous  thank you

thank you for letting me know your routine and everything i appreciate it, seeing what and how much someone else feeds theirs. i think ill just see how he goes, ill do what the lady recommended i do as in so much pellets twice a day, currently i feed him at 8am then again at 6pm he seems to be getting the hang of feeding times already.

wow you buy alot of veg :lol: and dont buy enough for yourselfs by the sounds of it, specially on new year, least the shop was open for you or else youd end up nicking some of the rabbits haha.

do you have the one rabbit?..x


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Just to add I have my lad vaccinated against Myxi and HVD six months apart. Myxi around May time and HVD around November time. Myxi vaccination is advisable to have every six months, I don't, I checked when Myxi is most prevelant which is the summer time. Talk to your vet and go with what you feel is best for your rabbit.


Thank you, yes i carnt wait to take Frazzels to the vet on friday to be honest, just so i know hes all healthy and able to get some of the injections i hope. ill see what the vet advises and go from there.  hopefully itll all go well..x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

ContiGiant said:


> Yes i guess well have to just wait and see how big Frazzels will get  well this is my first giant and i already like the idea of having more :lol:
> 
> how long do the giants live too usually is it about 5 years? ..x


It depends who you ask in all honesty, some say 2 1/2 years but others say 5 to 7, I just don't think the expert know myself, They say the average rabbit dies around 8 and i've had them live to 11 so that blew that one away.
What I do notice with a lot of giant owners is this Meet Darius, the world
There was a few stories on this and others and some of these rabbits are clearly over fed, no rabbit giant or not should eat 12 carrots half a cabbage and 2 apples in one day plus a bow of rabbit food. Many people over feed giants thinking they need lots more food because of their size and it's rubbsh...they still need to be trim enough to run and play and they don't need to look this big, they look like normal rabbits, just bigger. i often wonder if this is why giants don't live as long as the average rabbit


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

ContiGiant said:


> Yes i guess well have to just wait and see how big Frazzels will get  well this is my first giant and i already like the idea of having more :lol:
> 
> how long do the giants live too usually is it about 5 years? ..x


conties live 3 to 4 years


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

ContiGiant said:


> aww i know hes gorgeous  thank you
> 
> thank you for letting me know your routine and everything i appreciate it, seeing what and how much someone else feeds theirs. i think ill just see how he goes, ill do what the lady recommended i do as in so much pellets twice a day, currently i feed him at 8am then again at 6pm he seems to be getting the hang of feeding times already.
> 
> ...


You are fortunate to have been given a guideline for feeding. I simply fill Barney's bowl of pellets every day, usually on an evening. If by morning the bowl is empty I will fill it again. Most of the time when it is empty on a morning its because he has up tipped the bowl.

I feed him veg on a morning, I try to give him a wide variety of fresh veg. This morning I have given him two small carrots, two florets of brocolli and two florets of cauliflower.

I will be honest I was going to use a pack of veg I had bought for Barney on New Years Day. I had ample for him for the week so it would have been easy to buy some more veg for him later in the week. Fortunately I didn't have to, as the supermarket was open.

I do only have the one entire male rabbit. He seems happy enough.

My lad will be 3 years old around March time.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

sskmick said:


> You are fortunate to have been given a guideline for feeding. I simply fill Barney's bowl of pellets every day, usually on an evening. If by morning the bowl is empty I will fill it again. Most of the time when it is empty on a morning its because he has up tipped the bowl.
> 
> I feed him veg on a morning, I try to give him a wide variety of fresh veg. This morning I have given him two small carrots, two florets of brocolli and two florets of cauliflower.
> 
> ...


Something my vet told me about how to know how much to feed a rabbit. 
With pellets, feed enough that the pellets are completely eaten within about 5 mins and enough veg to be eaten within 10 mins. Any more than this is too much same as if any food is left and bunny walks away from it then its too much. Hay should however be unlimited 27/7 and should make up at least 80% of the diet.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

my persy would scoff and scoff and scoff if i let him i just depends on size realy


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

sskmick said:


> You are fortunate to have been given a guideline for feeding. I simply fill Barney's bowl of pellets every day, usually on an evening. If by morning the bowl is empty I will fill it again. Most of the time when it is empty on a morning its because he has up tipped the bowl.
> 
> I feed him veg on a morning, I try to give him a wide variety of fresh veg. This morning I have given him two small carrots, two florets of brocolli and two florets of cauliflower.
> 
> ...


You should only feed adult rabbits about an eggcup full (just a guideline, some need less, some need more) of pellets a day, either once a day or split between two meals.
The pellets should be treated more like a treat as a rabbits main diet should be hay. A good percentage to work off is 85% hay + 10% veg + 5% pellets.

Over feeding pellets can cause a rabbit to over produce cecotropes which can lead to a sticky bottom


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you all for the extra info on feeding, i make sure he has plenty of hay at all times which he seems to enjoy munching on :lol:

like i say the pellets i split, so i feed him twice a day with those and i did give him half a carrot today.

im taking him to the vets tomorrow to make sure hes all healthy, plus im slightly concerned about his eyes as they have a layer of some sort starting from the inner corner of his eye and coming across halfway  ..x


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

are you sure this isnt his inner eye lid is it in one corner


----------



## ContiGiant (Jan 16, 2012)

im not too sure it might be, im probably just worrying for nothing,but hes at the vets today anyway so hopefully put my mind at ease  ..

he has been sneezing on and off too..x


----------

